# Hip Debridement to the bone with biospy



## geugene (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Fogged thinking has plagued my thoughts today which is making it difficult to code for this debridement. Your help would be appreciated.

Hip Debridement to the bone with biospy

...Subcutaneous tissue divided. Upon incising the skin some drainage was noted from superior extent of the incision around bullous lesion, which represented a pointing abscess. The skin margins were sharply excised. . hemostatsis was secured by electrocauterty. Gluteal musculature were incised and the sinus tract excised. The proximal extent of the femur was skeletonized with sharp dissection. The acetabulum was exposed... devitalized tissue were excised with both knife as well as curettes and rongeures. The proximal extent of greater trochanter was then osteotomized and sent to pathology. Femoral canal perforated with curette and rongeures. Abnormal bone removed. Following completion of debridement and obtaining deep tissue and bone biopsy wound irrigated with antibiotic solution...

I use the following CPT codes

■	20245 for biopsy
■	27161 osteotomy

Thanks for your help. 

gte


----------

